# Travel photography website



## ramonvantloo (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping to get some feedback on my portfolio website: Photography | Ramon van 't Loo

It contains mostly travel photos taken since I've started with photography just over a year ago. I built the website from scratch so any comments on that is very welcome too.


----------



## HikinMike (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm having a hard time reading your text. Could be my old eyes, but the light gray and white background is tough  to read.

Are you trying to sell these or is this just to show your work?


----------



## ramonvantloo (Sep 13, 2014)

Good point, the text could be a bit darker. Thanks!

For now, it's mostly just to show my work.


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 13, 2014)

The website is clean, elegant and functional.
The pictures are a bit understated and under-bright for my taste. (but clearly that is my taste and your style)


----------

